# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Computer security  >  How do I clean an infected USB media card?

## Simple10

How do I clean an infected USB/SD media card that contains needed information or files?

----------


## NickGolovko

Well, depends on what infection you have.  :Smiley:

----------


## Simple10

Unsure 100%.
Maybe, Trojan Downloader. Attaches to partitions and attached drives. May have stealth or defense. Cripples KAV 7.0. Affects web connections to anti spy and like sites.
Does not like Returnil with vista, crashes my computer, only possible to reinstall OS.

Sorry I can't be more specific, I have wiped the original install that the infector came from. Too scared to plug it in, unless I plan to wipe.

----------


## Simple10

and pinfect.zip. 

Upon load it takes a snapshot of everywhere. So I guess it is determining a course of action by gathering information. A report is probably sent to someone, then Pinfect.zip appears later. It's not a virus, some type of RAT. The root never seems to leave, which means it probably is on a device, or peripheral device. That explains why crashes occur with Returnil, because they are inside already. With virtualization they can't update their root with more tools. Eventually they will get to a point where they will install a frag router if I compensate for the infection. I currently cannot access online security scanners, Trend, Panda...this occurring from the root portion. Which means they are using java in some way to manage my computer. My ability to help myself is injured.

----------


## rubin

http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=9184
We'll try to help you  :Smiley:

----------

